# Song of the Nativity



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Sixteen / Harry Christophers
Song of the Nativity

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration01:13:42
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateDecember 7, 2015 - December 9, 2015
Recording Location
Church of St Alban the Martyr, Holborn, London

3.5


----------

